

Ask HN: What's a good job for someone who likes "making order out of chaos?" - Mouseover

Looking for cool and offbeat ideas!
======
khandekars
Empirically prove or disprove String Theory, without building a particle
accelerator the size of a galaxy, :)

------
tokenadult
I wish I could pay that someone to clean up my home office. There is a line of
business for home organizers, but maybe this is not what the person has in
mind.

